# Finally got one without using the Foxpro!! About time.



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Shot this old gal this morning outside Beechgrove. I am especially proud of this one as it's my first using only mouth calls. I have been working hard trying to get my technique right and it finally paid off. She came to challenge barks and howls that we traded for almost 30 minutes us a Primos Little Dog. I first heard her she sounded like she was about a half mile away. When I saw her come out into the field about 200 yards away I had that feeling you get when you see your first deer. That alone was cool! I did have a mojo decoy going and when she saw that it was game over. This gal has had a hard life due to her rear left foot missing, but she seemed to be doing ok and got around just fine on the stump that she was using.

I shot her about 50 yards out and the picture is after I drug her out of the tree line in back of me. My buddy will be deer hunting later and I didn't want to screw him up.










This caps off a long dryspell while learning to call right but now I have a little more confidence when I go out. I'll be taking another crack at them in the morning at a new place down the road. Farmer said he saw 6 this morning.

I want to thank you guys for posting some good info. I learned alot here about calling.

Chris C.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Congrats, Chris! That's some good calling!

Keep us posted on the new place too. Pics are always good!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I'll be set in before the day breaks. Taking another guy with me so at least I'll have someone to watch downwind.









Chris C.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Kudos Chris. Persistence is the key. Hope you have more pics to show us real soon.


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

I can see where the Foxpro comes in handy but I really enjoy talking to them. That's the fun part, shooting is just a bonus. With time I'll get better at it.

Chris C.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you Chris, it makes me think back to my first with a mouth call all on my own. I still remember it vividly. Way to go!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congratulations, great start to the season, looks like your having some nice weather there.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

Nice job i bet that was an intense 30 minutes.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Congrads---use your hand calls same time when the fox pro is sounding off--2 bunnies dying at once -works good too!---Nice kill--again shoot'em dead congrads SB*


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks guys. We had a pretty good day today too. I started another thread for todays low down.

Chris C.


----------

